# Filmabspann



## T-TRAXX (28. April 2003)

Wie erstellt man am einfachsten einen Handelsüblichen Textabspann? Wo also mehrere Minuten der Text von unten nach oben läuft?

Gruß T-TRAXX


----------



## goela (28. April 2003)

Mit einem Videoschnittprogramm wie Premiere oder ULead Mediastudio usw.


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (30. April 2003)

uuuund wie macht man das in premiere? ohne after effects?

hab schon, hilfe sei dank


----------



## goela (1. Mai 2003)

@gouraud
Dies wurde erst neulich hier im Forum gefragt. Habe dazu zwei Links zu einem Tutorial bereitgestellt!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2003)

Ich hab schon gesucht, aber irgendwie nichts gefunden. Aber das stand ja auch in der Hilfe drin.


----------



## goela (1. Mai 2003)

Schau hier!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (1. Mai 2003)

ja ich hab's ja schon selber hinbekommen  
trotzdem danke


----------

